# Rokh buying questions.



## Kickgear (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello,

I found a 2016 Rokh, size 535 that I'm interested in. The bike is to far away for me to just go look at, so I hope I can get my questions answered here.

My info.. I'm 5'9" with 32" inseam. I'm currently riding a size 56 Specialized Roubaix.

1. Rokh frame size is 535...The CF(seat tube) is 555mm.....my seat height is 730mm (from center of crank to top of seat). My concern is this is only leaving 180mm of the seat post exposed,, is that enough? I know some seat post have a minimum and maximum mark.

2. What is the stand over height on a 535 Rokh frame.

3. Where can I find size information for stem and handle bars?

4. Would like to hear opinions on the differences between a Roubaix and a Rokh.

pictures of your Rokh would be welcome..

Thank You


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I think both bikes are too big for you.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

What is "CF"?


----------



## Kickgear (Sep 4, 2016)

CF= Seat Tube


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I hate to get into sizing and fit discussions online, but I'm tending to agree with @MMs.

You are 5' 9" with relatively long legs = short torso.

Therefore I'd have to think a frame with a 56 cm ETT is at least a size too large for you.

Some professional fitting advice may be in order.

If you want to compare geometries, then just google "(brand type year) geometry" and you will get to what you want.


----------



## Kickgear (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks for the input . It pretty much confirms my suspicion's that the 53.5 frame 
would be to big.
I will look for a 52 size frame.


----------



## Kickgear (Sep 4, 2016)

Could use some more opinions ...I found a size 52 Rokh, 

So I'm 5'9" with a 32 inch inseam. From all the frame sizing charts it appears this will work for me..HELP , love to hear from Rokh owners my size , or any Rokh owners .

Thanks


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Kickgear said:


> Could use some more opinions ...I found a size 52 Rokh,
> 
> So I'm 5'9" with a 32 inch inseam. From all the frame sizing charts it appears this will work for me..HELP , love to hear from Rokh owners my size , or any Rokh owners .
> 
> Thanks



I think a 49 is your correct size in the Rokh, well that is if you set your bike up like I do. That's a stack of 540 and reach of 370. The 52 has the same reach pretty much at 371 but a stack of 568 which is incredibly high... for some.

I have a bike with a stack of 563 and I'm your size. On that bike I slam a -25 degree 120mm long stem. So obviously it's not my kind of fit, I prefer a race bike geometry.

So for me, the 52 is just too tall of a stack, I wouldn't be able to get the bars low enough for my taste. But for you it could be fine. A 54 is out of the question if you ask me. A 52 is too big unless you have high handlebars, then it's fine. A 49 is the size you want if you ride a seat to bar drop of around 10cm.

What's the stack and reach of your current Roubaix? How is your stem and handlebars setup? Are there spacers under the stem? What angle is it? What length? You can probably make the 52 work just fine unless you have an aggressive setup.  49 is for lower front ends, 52 is for higher ones, they're the same distance forward.


----------



## Kickgear (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks for the reply... 

My Roubaix is a size 56 frame , I will be going to a smaller frame on the Rokh.
With the Roubaix I have a 1 inch seat to handle bar. I'm an older guy, and an inch drop
or a little more works for me.

Roubaix......stack 590mm
Reach. 387mm
Head tube lenght 190mm


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

SO much more goes into this that I'd agree with other posters that size questions are tough to answer in this forum. I am a new ROKH owner myself - got a great deal on a previously-owned 2014 model and couldn't pass it up. My primary ride is a Moots Vamoots CR at 54 frame size, nothing custom. My Pin is a 535 as well and I stand at 6' tall with a 31' inseam. I went shorter in the stem it came with (a 120mm to a 100mm) and I find that I also need to switch out the layback seatpost to make my fit perfect.

I like the bike - aside from the name it's a solid ride that's both comfortable and durable over a variety of road surfaces. It isn't the lightest bike I've owned nor honestly the most nimble. It's excellent at speed and holds firm on descents. Climbs well but again, it's not the quickest uphill ride though it is comfortable in/out of the saddle. I did my first long ride with her over the Hotter N Hell 100 last September and was very impressed and comfortable over the entire course.

I did a cross-Florida ride a few years ago on a rented 54 Roubaix. It wasn't memorable but also not a bad product - just not my taste. Were I to own one I'd likely make the adjustments to make it as solid a ride as one of the bikes I own, so afraid I am not much help here. My guess is the ROKH would give you better resale options if you decide to change/upgrade down the road, but that's just my opinion.


----------

